# Cooking Doves?



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

I have tried to eat dove breast several different ways, and have never found a way to fix them where they were worth eating. We have mourning doves, and I might become an avid hunter, if I could stand the taste of them. I guess if nothing else, I ought to become an avid hunter and just give them away.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Everything taste good rapped in bacon. or you can boil them pull them apart and throw them in the crock with some BBQ sauce and make sandwiches. I like liver so a little salt pepper then fry them in butter with onions. But dont over cook them they are not chicken so you dont have to cook them all the way through.


----------



## Tusker (Apr 28, 2007)

I like mine done like this. :lol:


----------



## drhunter (Aug 8, 2006)

It's been many years since I've been dove hunting, but as a kid mom used to put a mess of them in the pressure cooker, then throw them in with some cream of mushroom soup. Quite tasty as I recall.


----------

